# Salt Bar Fragrance??



## ToniS. (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm planning on adding a salt bar to my line of CP soaps for next year on an experimental basis.  I want to see if they are a good seller for me but right now I don't want to introduce anymore than one fragrance and I want to use an EO!  For those of you who make and sell salt bars, what is a good seller, what would you recommend?  TIA


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 6, 2013)

I haven't sold any of mine since I just made my first batch of salt bars but, I scented my with a mix of tangerine, lime, and grapefruit and they smell amazing!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 6, 2013)

Tangerine and lemongrass worked nice for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 6, 2013)

Lavender makes a nice salt bar. I always fragrance heavy to compensate for the amount of added salt.


----------



## Nevada (Nov 6, 2013)

Lavender, Anise and Patch is a great combo. Reminds me of an old fashioned soap smell, clean. 
Thank you AlchemyandAshes click here
Lav, Orange and Patch with Calendula Petals is another favorite


----------



## ToniS. (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you ladies for your input!!  Seems like so many are going with a citrusy mix....  Still researching and thinking


----------



## judymoody (Nov 6, 2013)

I did some Mediterranean Sea Salt (OT) with a hint of yuzu and it was very nice.  I've also used Margarita FO.


----------



## katsntx (Sep 26, 2014)

Judy, I've been looking for a realistic margarita fragrance.  Would you recommend the one you used?  How did it stick?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 27, 2014)

Eucalyptus Mint is an excellent seller for me as well as anything citrus.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 27, 2014)

I have done a lime, lemongrass and spearmint salt bar. Delicious!


----------



## gaerwen (Sep 29, 2014)

Mine are Key Lime. Its lovely.


----------

